# Captain America: Civil War. Trailer



## Snake (25 Novembre 2015)

Rilasciato il trailer ufficiale di uno dei film più attesi del prossimo anno. 

Civil War si svolge dopo gli eventi di Age of Ultron e sarà incentrato sul conflitto tra il Capitano Rogers e Iron Man sempre interpretati da Chris Evans e Robert Downey Jr. Il film uscirà nelle sale il 4 Maggio 2016, due giorni prima dell'uscita in America.

Qui sotto doppio video trailer originale e doppiato in italiano.


----------



## Snake (25 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Snake (25 Novembre 2015)




----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Novembre 2015)

A livello di fumetto da Civil War all'ascesa di "Goblin" Norman Osborn, è stato il miglior periodo narrativo della storia della Marvel 

Tra l'altro è una vicenda complessa non sò come potranno racchiuderla in un solo film,
se vogliamo l'argomento è pure all'ordine del giorno,
la giustizia deve essere solo appannaggio dello stato o anche dei singoli cittadini?

Probabilmente la narrazione del film porterà a dar ragione a Capitan America, ma nella realtà direi che starebbe tutta dalla parte di Tony Stark.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2015)

C'è anche Black Panther,che poi avrà il suo film "personale" a inizio 2018.


----------



## Snake (25 Novembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> C'è anche Black Panther,che poi avrà il suo film "personale" a inizio 2018.



assai ce ne stanno, la lista era lunga  dovrebbe apparire anche il nuovo Spider Man


----------



## vota DC (25 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A livello di fumetto da Civil War all'ascesa di "Goblin" Norman Osborn, è stato il miglior periodo narrativo della storia della Marvel
> 
> Tra l'altro è una vicenda complessa non sò come potranno racchiuderla in un solo film,
> se vogliamo l'argomento è pure all'ordine del giorno,
> ...



Però i supereroi tendono sempre ad essere un po' anarcoidi, persino Batman, con quelli Marvel vale il doppio e alla fine si capisce come mai gente come Nick Fury li voglia schedare ma non il perché tra le file dei super ci siano così tanto pro regolamentazione invece che quattro "lecchini".


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Novembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Però i supereroi tendono sempre ad essere un po' anarcoidi, persino Batman, con quelli Marvel vale il doppio e alla fine si capisce come mai gente come Nick Fury li voglia schedare ma non il perché tra le file dei super ci siano così tanto pro regolamentazione invece che quattro "lecchini".



Nella realtà sarebbe impossibile pensare a dei "vigilantes" addirittura dotati di poteri distruttivi senza nessun controllo istituzionalizzato


----------



## Brain84 (25 Novembre 2015)

Ci sarà anche Spiderman in questo Civil War.
Per ora il trailer non mi ha fatto urlare al miracolo..staremo a vedere


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Nella realtà sarebbe impossibile pensare a dei "vigilantes" addirittura dotati di poteri distruttivi senza nessun controllo istituzionalizzato



C'è un passaggio che fa forse presagire questo nel trailer, se non stiamo alle regole siamo come i cattivi. Nei fumetti tutta la vita si sta con Tony


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Novembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> C'è un passaggio che fa forse presagire questo nel trailer, se non stiamo alle regole siamo come i cattivi. *Nei fumetti tutta la vita si sta con Tony*



In realtà se hai letto i fumetti, alla fine Tony passa per un sognatore sprovveduto e alla fine dopo varie peripezie si torna allo status originale con i supereroi (vigilantes?) liberi di mascherare la loro identità segreta e di autogestirsi.

Questo riflette molto il modo di pensare americano, in quanto pur essendo estremamente nazionalistici vedono con gran sospetto il governo federale, il quale noterai che nella stragrande maggioranza dei film viene vista come un'organizzazione quasi estranea alla società, fa la parte del cattivo o ha gravi infiltrazioni corrotte.
(cosa che tra l'altro non escluderei nella realtà  )


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Novembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> C'è un passaggio che fa forse presagire questo nel trailer, se non stiamo alle regole siamo come i cattivi. *Nei fumetti tutta la vita si sta con Tony*



In realtà se hai letto i fumetti, alla fine Tony passa per un sognatore sprovveduto e alla fine dopo varie peripezie si torna allo status originale con i supereroi (vigilantes?) liberi di mascherare la loro identità segreta e di autogestirsi.

Questo riflette molto il modo di pensare americano, in quanto pur essendo estremamente nazionalistici vedono con gran sospetto il governo federale, il quale noterai che nella stragrande maggioranza dei film viene vista come un'organizzazione quasi estranea alla società, fa la parte del cattivo o ha gravi infiltrazioni corrotte.
(cosa che tra l'altro non escluderei nella realtà  )


----------



## Kaw (8 Febbraio 2016)

Spot Super Bowl


----------



## Djici (8 Febbraio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Spot Super Bowl



Black Widow contro Hawkeye non me l'aspettavo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Febbraio 2016)

Nei fumetti si sta tutta la vita con Cap
Due palle quadrate, altro che Tony Stark


----------

